# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Projektet per ish World Trade Center

## Fiori

Sot 27 shkurt, 2003,  ne New York City, Ndermarja e Ndertimeve per pjesen e poshtme te Manhattan zgjodhi bllokun e titulluar "Krijimet e Kujteses" projektuar nga Studioja "Daniel Libeskind" si projektin i cili do te vihet ne zbatim ne zonen ku me pare ngriheshin ndertesat e World Trade Center.   

Ne veren e 2002, pas prezantimit te 6 projekteve para eliminatore, Ndermarja e Ndertimeve per pjesen e poshtme te Manhattan, filloi nje kerkim boteror per projektuesit dhe inxhinieret te cilet do te sillnin idene me te mire per bllokun e ri te ndertesave ne pjesen e World Trade Center.  

E gjithe ideja ishte qe krijuesit me te mire te kohes sone te transoformonin 16 hektaret e ndertesave te shkaterruara ne nje vend ku njerzit gjithmone te mund te kujtojne humbjen dhe  te festojne jeten.  

Rreth 406 projekte nga e gjithe bota moren pjese ne konkursin e perzgjedhjes dhe ato u vleresuan nga 7 skuadra te perbera nga arkitektet, planimetristet dhe inxhinieret me te mire te botes.  

Midis te tjerash planimetria duhet te kishte nje pjese perkujtimore kushtuar WTC se vjeter, nje vije te re horizonti per Manhattan dhe nje lidhje me te mire me qendren e qytetit. 

Nente nga krijimet me te mira u zgjodhen ne 18 Dhjetor te 2002 dhe ato u paraqiten dhe per publikun e gjere, ne menyre qe te gjithe njerzit te kishin mundesi te jepnin mendimin e tyre ne lidhje me projektin perfundimtar. Gati 100,000 vizitore vizituan ekspoziten dhe nga ta u moren rreth 8,000 komente

Ne finale arriten vetem dy projekte : 1. "Krijimet e kujteses" krijuar nga Studioja Daniel Libeskind dhe 2. "Qendra Boterore Kulturore" krijuar nga THINK, skuader kjo e udhehequr nga Shigeru Ban, Frederick Sxhwartz, Ken Smith dhe Rafael Viñoly.

 

 

 


Per me shume foto te projektit mund te kerkoni tek google apo yahoo.

----------


## Fiori

Sipas projektit njera nga ndertesat ne kete kompleks do te arrije lartesine 1776 feet (541.3248 metra) e cila do permbaje rreth 10 milion feet katror hapesire per zyra si dhe nje restorant ne maje te nderteses.

----------


## Fiori

Sot po lexoja tek NYTimes per Memorialin "Ground zero" tek vendi i ish dy kullave ne NY dhe u njoha me tete finalistet e ketij projekti : 

1. Lower Waters



Projekt i Bradley Campbell dhe Matthias Neumann 


2. Passages of Light: The Memorial Cloud



Projekt i Gisela Baurmann, Sawad Brooks dhe Jonas Coersmeier 


3. Suspending Memory



Projekt i Joseph Karadin dhe Hsin-Yi Wu

----------


## Fiori

4. Garden of Lights



Projekt i Pierre David me Sean Corrieo dhe Jessica Knetovic 


5. Reflecting Absence



Projekt i Michael Arad 


6. Dual Memory



Projekt i Brian Strawn dhe Karla Sierralta

----------


## Fiori

7. Inversion of Light



Projekt i Toshio Sasaki 

8. Votives in Suspension



Projekt i Norman Lee dhe Michael Lewis 


Per me shume foto mund te shkoni tek Newsday. 


Duhet te kemi parasysh se tani behet fjale vetem per memorialin, pasi ne 27 shkurt, 2003, ne New York City, Ndermarja e Ndertimeve per pjesen e poshtme te Manhattan zgjodhi bllokun e titulluar "Krijimet e Kujteses" projektuar nga Studioja "Daniel Libeskind" si projektin i cili do te vihet ne zbatim ne zonen ku me pare ngriheshin ndertesat e World Trade Center.

----------

